

The Ads to End All Ads - michaelrbock
https://campaign.getadblock.com/adblock-it-s-time-to-spread-the-word

======
calbear81
The cost is shifted onto the publishers so technically there's no cost to
consumers but there may be a cost in the long run to the ad-supported model
many sites rely on.

------
bloometal
If AdBlock were to become more common, don't you think websites that depend on
ad money (almost everything) would start building around it like Hulu has
done?

